# £1 wheel cleaner better an Megs!!!!



## samion (Apr 12, 2011)

Megs hot rim only got rid of a certain amount of my months of caked brake dust on my Audi alloys... I then used the backup from pound land when it ran out and it was MUCH better getting rid of loads more. This is the stuff:

Astonish Wheel Cleaner C1571 750ml 495714 SALE: Amazon.co.uk: Car & Motorbike

Now £3.50 but still 1/3 the price of Megs!

The pounds hop stuff contains "<5% an ionic and amphoteric surfactants". Claims to be a safe non acidic formula for alloys.

Is the Megs overpriced or is this actually corrosive?

(if I'm not allowed to post links I apologise. I hope it's obvious I'm not a trader or or rep or anything like that !)

--

Whilst I'm on the subject I'd appreciate any help in getting rid of the final bits of cake dust. I've heard about comma, and about using fairy liquid. My next attempt from my searches will be to use some clay and I will definitely seal it somehow after I get it clean so I don't have so much of an issue next time, but I'd appreciate any pointers as I'm still a n00b (with some experience )


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

They sell that in most of the pound shops I've been in. Never used it though. I have used the Astonish detailing spray stuff though..


----------



## PeeJay222 (Mar 18, 2013)

I've used this as a cheap n cheerful wheel cleaner for the last couple of years. Always seemed to do the job. 

I'm now getting more interested in detailing (ie. spending more money than I should)  and was going to try something more upmarket...maybe I shouldn't???? 

I get it from a local 'home & motor save' £1.89 so can't grumble at the cost and you can be very liberal with it at that price. 

Looking forward to learning lots from you guys here at detailing world


----------



## Vossman (Aug 5, 2010)

Any Home Bargains and Astonish is just £1 for all items. I have found that lots of the Astonish range is very good indeed.


----------



## ScottHannah (Dec 28, 2012)

Why not try iron x that will completely remove all brake dust and should show alloys like new

Don't have any before pictures but these were stained yellow with brake dust.

During









After


----------



## Dift (May 22, 2011)

It depends how much you value your time.

I've got some astonish, as well as iron x and a truck load of wonder wheels hot wheels, and although the cheaper ones will get the wheel clean, it may require several hits and agitation to shift all the contaminants.

Iron x is a one hit wonder. I've never had to reapply it due to it not being able to clean.

So it's how you value your time.

Astonish wheel cleaner £1 (15 minutes)
Hot wheels £1.73 (15 minutes)
Iron x £10 (7 minutes)

Don't forget you use a lot more product using the lesser two, however, for regular cleaning (weekly), I do reach for the HW, as it does a fine job of cleaning up minimally stained wheels.


----------



## samion (Apr 12, 2011)

Cheers guys. 

My time is extremely valuable at the mo. I wish it'd be 15mins only. Last weekend I spent 2 hours per front wheel (FWD car) and they're still not done!

If that iron x stuff is so good it concerns me that maybe it's stripping the lacquer or something??


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Dift said:


> It depends how much you value your time.
> 
> I've got some astonish, as well as iron x and a truck load of wonder wheels hot wheels, and although the cheaper ones will get the wheel clean, it may require several hits and agitation to shift all the contaminants.
> 
> ...


:lol: So are you saying the £1 wheel cleaner will take off as much as Iron x but just take double the time, take it from me spending 1 hour on 1 wheel intil i discovered iron x , not a dig a cheap stuff at all


----------



## apcv41 (Aug 5, 2006)

samion said:


> If that iron x stuff is so good it concerns me that maybe it's stripping the lacquer or something??


No, its very safe, non acidic formula. After using a wheel cleaner, use Iron X to get all the stubborn bits off :thumb:


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

The astonish wheel cleaner is decent as is the bug remover too and not bad value at a quid


----------



## Jonny_R (Oct 23, 2012)

If you want perfect wheels then there is no 1 product solution im affraid!

To fully clean them your looking at:

PW rinse
wheel cleaner (Astonish as you mention above or i use bilberry or AF imperial) - agitate
PW Rinse
Iron x (or similar i use BH Korrosol as smells alot nicer) for the iron and bonded contaminants from brakes and leave to dwell
PW Rinse
Tar remover (i use AF Oblitarate), leave to dwell 
PW Rinse

At this stage they should be 95% clean, if you really want to do them properly i would normally move onto claying them too.

Once clean a quick polish with an AIO (AG SRP etc) and then seal them (i use fk1000p x 2 coats)

Once sealed you should only need to wash your wheels with soapy water (normal car shampoo) for a good few months +, until they need fully deep cleaning and sealing again (usually 2 - 3 times a year).

Might seem abit of a pain, but i can do a full wheel in about 30 mins - 1 hour with the right products so will definitly save you time in the long run on a week by week basis if you get it right fromn the start and seal them


----------



## Dift (May 22, 2011)

Derekh929 said:


> :lol: So are you saying the £1 wheel cleaner will take off as much as Iron x but just take double the time, take it from me spending 1 hour on 1 wheel intil i discovered iron x , not a dig a cheap stuff at all


It was a guestimate, and based on non heavily contaminated wheels... I took a whole day to go from










To










Using hot wheels (as I have no iron x), I'm sure with iron x I could have got away with two applications and 20 minutes work, rather than 7/8 applications (600ml in total), of wonder wheels, over a longer period (with the extra faff of agitation also).

Have you ever used astonish/wonder wheels HW on wheels that are not heavily contaminated? If not... I don't think you can really comment on my experience?

All my wheels are CQuartzed


----------



## Jonny_R (Oct 23, 2012)

Need a new TD dome badge Dift


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

I've got the Astonish Engine Degreaser and it works really well. Had a load of rubber grease on my tyres from white wall tyre trims and it ate through the grease like it was nothing!


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Dift said:


> *It depends how much you value your time.*
> 
> I've got some astonish, as well as iron x and a truck load of wonder wheels hot wheels, and although the cheaper ones will get the wheel clean, it may require several hits and agitation to shift all the contaminants.
> 
> ...


I have never really timed hot wheels, but whilst it is dwelling I vac the car and do the interior, as to me it's pointless standing around waiting for product to dwell, I also disagree with having to use lots, one 500ml bottle will do 24 wheels.


----------



## high boost hero (May 3, 2013)

Dift - did you agitate it to get that finish? Also I have those wheels and as they are not lacquered they pit if you don't wash them for a while. Saying that mine are pretty old so may have a different finish

Cheers


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Dift said:


> It was a guestimate, and based on non heavily contaminated wheels... I took a whole day to go from
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have used wonder wheels old version for years but we are not speaking about it here, why are you needing this aggressive cleaner if wheels are sealed , and you must be doing something right with that quick result:thumb:


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Dift said:


> It was a guestimate, and based on non heavily contaminated wheels.
> 
> *Have you ever used astonish/wonder wheels HW on wheels that are not heavily contaminated?* If not... I don't think you can really comment on my experience?
> 
> All my wheels are CQuartzed


I have used them, and to be honest unless you tried the expensive brands, then you are in little position to judge either 

But here is one episode of mine with Wonder Wheels hot wheels





video



I paid £3.50 for my bottles, but I have paid £9.99 for a bottle and still would do again if I had to.


----------



## Dift (May 22, 2011)

Avanti said:


> I have never really timed hot wheels, but whilst it is dwelling I vac the car and do the interior, as to me it's pointless standing around waiting for product to dwell, I also disagree with having to use lots, one 500ml bottle will do 24 wheels.


I cleaned inside and out, so more would be used than just cleaning the spokes... plus I don't think these wheels had been cleaned ever (they were an eBay special).

I did have to agitate quite a bit just to speed everything up.

I am in the process of trying to locate a new badge... But struggling to find one


----------



## Stevesuds (Jun 11, 2012)

How do you get cake dust on your wheels? Lol
That wonder wheels looks like its doing the job.


----------



## Dift (May 22, 2011)

I've used a lot of wheel cleaners available on the market today, so I'm perfectly happy to compare makes I have used (which I did).

For everyday washing wonder wheels hot wheels is perfectly acceptable, and does a good job.

For a deep clean on wheels that have never been decontaminated/sealed it doesn't have the power to cut it without multiple applications.

The fact I ran out of iron x 5/6 months ago and have yet to buy anymore yet, says it all (plus I do have ~10 bottles of HWWW left).

Now that my new wheels are sealed in CQuartz, they won't need too much up keep.


----------



## samion (Apr 12, 2011)

Thanks everyone I've researched iron x and am impressed. I've put an order in and will use that next then clay. Once done I'll SRP it and spray seal it then when I wash every other week or do I should be fine. 

Thanks again!


----------



## tarbyonline (May 23, 2009)

Must look out for the astonish wheel cleaner. Just ordered another 3 bottles of their degreaser from amazon - its the only degreaser I use (apart from G101 if its handy)


----------



## PeeJay222 (Mar 18, 2013)

I also use the engine degreaser, does a great job and a bit of agitation will see off pretty much anything. :thumb:


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

I found their wheel cleaner pretty poor I'm afraid. Wonder Wheels Hot Wheels is much better 


Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## PeeJay222 (Mar 18, 2013)

How much do you pay for your wwhw? 

Seems to be £10.00 for 500ml. Much more than the £1.50 for the astonish items which I found for a sealed wheel which gets a regular clean does the job. However...... I wouldn't want to tackle anything substantial with the astonish stuff. 

So Puntoboy, should I get some wwhw for when I do my girls car next weekend and save me some elbow grease??  ran out of iron x and wondering if I should give this a go?


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

I paid £1.73 for my Hot Wheels  you got to keep an eye out for a bargain. I bought over 30 bottles in the last few weeks. Was posted on here too.


----------



## evanhartshorne (Mar 15, 2013)

If you can get any wonder wheels hot wheels from tesco petrol stations it should be £1.75 ish.This is a national offer and will soon run out if it already hasn't 

But I saw it today in morrisons petrol station for £4 I am lead to believe its this price all the time


----------



## PeeJay222 (Mar 18, 2013)

Lol, I always miss out. Need to spend less time drunk I think  eyes peeled, on the lookout. Watch out wonder wheels... I'm coming to getchya!!!!


----------

